# Unlocking a UK mobile phone once in Dubai



## michaelb (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get a UK mobile unlocked here in Dubai? I tried the on-line services to get an unlock code and they tell me that because of the make/model/age of phone I need someone who will unlcok using a cable.

I know where to go to get this done in the UK but not in Dubai!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

There are tons of mobile phone shops along the main road in Satwa who can provide this kind of service. Try going into a few and asking for quotes as prices will vary. If you go at the weekend, don't forget that everything is closed until around 4pm.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Or failing that try Computer Plaza AKA Al Ain Centre in Bur Dubai just past ramada hotel....


----------



## sansam (Jun 11, 2011)

thanks for sharing dudes...


----------

